# Adjusting OPV to achieve 10 bar on a 2015 Gaggia Classic



## tdfg7583 (Nov 16, 2016)

Just to share my experience, after reading in a lot of places that there was no possible OPV adjustment on the 2015 Classic, some advice here from Jumbo Ratty and jimbojohn55 set me straight.

Finding out that I could adjust a nut on the new OPV, I decided to give it a try. Here is the new style OPV in question (picture courtesy of Jumbo Ratty):









Others have reported that their new Classics hit 10 bar out of the box. Attaching a pressure gauge to the portafilter, my 2016-made Classic was reading around 11.5 bar. I simply eased of the 10mm nut around one full turn to achieve a 10 bar reading at the portafilter. No other adjustments.

So far, it seems stable with no leaks, but I'll keep an eye on it. Not sure yet whether to seal or fix the nut in place (I'm not too experienced with modding electrical equipment or pumps) but it seems okay. I'm not expert enough to recommend the mod to anyone else, but it seems to have worked for me so far. Thanks to everyone here for the advice!


----------



## JojoS (Oct 1, 2014)

I hope you guys won't mind that I posted the info and image found on this thread to Gaggia Users Group. Thanks!


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

JojoS said:


> I hope you guys won't mind that I posted the info and image found on this thread to Gaggia Users Group. Thanks!


Surely it would be more polite to ask first rather than inform after?


----------



## JojoS (Oct 1, 2014)

OP asked the same question there so I just wanted to post the solution OP found here. I can take it down if OP insists.


----------



## tdfg7583 (Nov 16, 2016)

It's absolutely fine by me for the text, but I can't speak for the image, of course.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

JojoS said:


> I hope you guys won't mind that I posted the info and image found on this thread to Gaggia Users Group. Thanks!


 @JojoS

As long as im credited for the photo and advice as I was on here i'm fine with it


----------



## JojoS (Oct 1, 2014)

TUVM! Credits posted in Gaggia Users Forum.


----------



## stefunk (Jul 27, 2017)

Did you seal it up with something?


----------



## marco_nero (Oct 10, 2018)

so its true? work?


----------



## marco_nero (Oct 10, 2018)

still works?


----------

